# 10 Scientific Ideas That Scientists Wish You Would Stop Misusing



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

*10 Scientific Ideas That Scientists Wish You Would Stop Misusing* (io9)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2014)

Ορθοτατότατο! Με το 8 έχουμε ασχοληθεί και εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

(Και άλλη φορά, να τα φέρνεις εσύ από τον τοίχο σου εδώ ;))


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2014)

Α, τα του FB τω FB! :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Γιατί; Πώς τα παίρνει δηλαδή το FB από παντού; Εμείς στη Λέξι, στο πηγάδι κατ-- εεε... ανακουφιστήκαμε;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2014)

Το αντίθετο - έχουμε άφθονο υλικό δικό μας, δεν τους έχουμε ανάγκη


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

Και το _*organic*_ έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λογική-καλλιέργεια-γεωργία-βιολογικά-προϊόντα

Ας πούμε δυο λέξεις και για το *statistically significant*:

Mathematician Jordan Ellenberg wants to set the record straight about this idea:
"Statistically significant" is one of those phrases scientists would love to have a chance to take back and rename. "Significant" suggests importance; but the test of statistical significance, developed by the British statistician R.A. Fisher, doesn't measure the importance or size of an effect; only whether we are able to distinguish it, using our keenest statistical tools, from zero. "Statistically noticeable" or "Statistically discernable" would be much better.

Στα δικά μας: το «στατιστικά σημαντικό» δεν σημαίνει «στατιστικά αξιοσημείωτο» αλλά «στατιστικά μετρήσιμο». Το αγγλικό ξεχνά ότι και το _noticeable_ έχει δύο σημασίες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2014)

Ευτυχώς έχουμε λιγότερη παρεξήγηση στη θεωρία και την υπόθεση. Ελπίζω δηλαδή.


----------

